# Bulgarian: нещо от радиото



## kornalina

Здравейте!

Днес слушах едно българско радио. Имаше там такива много кратки диалози. Един от тях се казваше: "На спирката". Една жена зада въпроса, но не съм сигурна дали разбрах правилно. Аз чух: "*Извинете, скоро да (ли???) минава автобуса?*". Добре ли чух? Така ли се говори?

Поздрави.


----------



## Orlin

kornalina said:


> Здравейте!
> 
> Днес слушах едно българско радио. Имаше там такива много кратки диалози. Един от тях се казваше: "На спирката". Една жена зададе въпроса, но не съм сигурна дали разбрах правилно. Аз чух: "*Извинете, скоро да (ли???) минава автобуса?*". Добре ли чух? Така ли се говори?
> 
> Поздрави.


Не мисля, че това е стандартен български. Според мен трябва да се употреби _бъдеще_ време и въпросителна частица _ли_ или _дали_:
"*Извинете, скоро ли ще мине автобусът?*" или "*Извинете, дали скоро ще мине автобусът?*"
Вероятно знаете, че в устната реч въобще не се прави разлика между пълен и кратък член, *но в писмената това е задължително*. Освен това става дума за единично предстоящо събитие и затова замених несвършения глагол със *свършен*. Употребата на несвършен глагол в сегашно време тук предполага, че въпросът е относно *разписанието* на автобуса, но това не може да се съчетае с това дали следващият автобус ще пристигне скоро.
Изразите, които сте чули в този диалог, могат и да се употребяват (не съм ги чувал и затова не знам), но изглежда са допустими само в разговорната реч, а в книжовния език трябва да се използват вариантите, които съм посочил.


----------



## kornalina

Здравейте!

Много мерси за отговора. Извинете, че се обаждам едва ли сега но поради работата ми изобщо забравила съм да го направя по-рано 

Осъзнавам се, че има голяма разлика между устната реч и книжовен език ако става дума за пълен и кратък член (и не само за това). Когато бях в България обърках се много, когато чух как се използва членовете.

Поздрави.


----------



## Orlin

kornalina said:


> Здравейте!
> 
> Много мерси за отговора. Извинете, че се обаждам едва ли сега, но поради работата ми изобщо съм забравила съм да го направя по-рано.
> 
> Осъзнавам се, че има голяма разлика между устната реч и книжовния език, ако става дума за пълен и кратък член (и не само за това). Когато бях в България, обърках се много, когато чух как се използват членовете.
> 
> Поздрави.


Здравейте, няма проблем!И занапред ще Ви помагам в усъвършенстването на българския. Радвам се, че някой в (от?) Полша толкова се интересува от нашия език!


----------



## kornalina

В Полша


----------



## xpictianoc

Orlin said:


> Радвам се, че някой в (от?) Полша толкова се интересува от нашия език!



Когато отидеш на морето през лятото, ще разбереш каква е причина  

Pozdrawiam koleżankę i życzę sukcesów w nauce


----------



## Orlin

xpictianoc said:


> Когато отидеш на морето през лятото, ще разбереш каква е причината.
> 
> Pozdrawiam koleżankę i życzę sukcesów w nauce


Каня всечки поляци на нашето Черноморие!


----------



## xpictianoc

хехе а к'во? Имаш ли квартира там?  хехе аз много обичам да купоняствам, така че _Покана приета_!


----------



## JloKyM

Варианти на чутото има още:
1. Извинете, скоро да е минавал автобусът?
2. Извинете, да е минавал скоро автобусът?


----------



## Orlin

xpictianoc said:


> хехе а к'во? Имаш ли квартира там?  хехе аз много обичам да купоняствам, така че _Покана приета_!


 За съжаление нямам квартира, но въпреки това е добра идея!


jlokym said:


> Варианти на чутото има още:
> 1. Извинете, скоро да е минавал автобусът?
> 2. Извинете, да е минавал скоро автобусът?


Разбира се, може да се каже така, но смисълът не е същият: така се пита дали *последният предишен автобус е минал скоро*, докато според мен въпросът на темата е как да попитаме дали следващият автобус ще мине скоро (поне аз така разбирам - става въпрос за предстоящо, а не за минало събитие).


----------



## JloKyM

Разбира се,но опитът ми по спирки е голям и точно затова смятам, че е по-скоро моят вариант. Причината е, че никой на спирката не знае кога ще дойде следващия автобус, но повечето могат да кажат кога за последно е минал автобус, особено ако чакат от по-отдавна. Така, отивайки на спирката ти питаш "Скоро минавал ли е автобус 76" и ти казват "Преди 4 минути"...така можеш да си направиш горе долу сметката, след колко време можеш пак да го очакваш


----------



## Orlin

JloKyM said:


> Разбира се,но опитът ми по спирки е голям и точно затова смятам, че е по-скоро моят вариант. Причината е, че никой на спирката не знае кога ще дойде следващия автобус, но повечето могат да кажат кога за последно е минал автобус, особено ако чакат от по-отдавна. Така, отивайки на спирката ти питаш "Скоро минавал ли е автобус 76" и ти казват "Преди 4 минути"...така можеш да си направиш горе долу сметката, след колко време можеш пак да го очакваш


Вие вероятно също живеете в София, наистина може би практиката е такава, а аз сравнително рядко чакам на спирки на наземния транспорт. Действително това кога е минал последният автобус по дадена линия може да е някакъв ориентир, но:
1. По различни причини разписанието може да се нарушава.
2. На по-важните спирки вече има информация от GPS системата, показваща вероятното време до пристигане на следващото превозно средство, така че пътниците знаят колко предстоящо е пристигането.
3. Разписанието на масовия градски транспорт вече е достъпно от различни източници, така че някои пътници също са осведомени за часа на пристигане на следващото превозно средство по разписание.
Сигурно тези "нововъведения" още не са оказали влияние на по-старите разговорни практики.
Извинявам се, че сме тръгнали повече или по-малко off-topic.


----------



## kornalina

Не бях тук от вчера и какво виждам! Много сериозната дискусия възникна. Мерси много за отговорите ви. Отсега нататък няма да бъда изненадена ако някой ми зададе този въпрос на автобусна(та??) спирка например в София 

Поканата на морето очевидно е приета!

Ja również pozdrawiam kolegę. Student? Hobby? U mnie to ostatnie


----------



## Orlin

kornalina said:


> Не бях тук от вчера и какво виждам! Много сериозна(та)* дискусия възникна. Мерси много за отговорите ви. Отсега нататък няма да бъда изненадена, ако някой ми зададе този въпрос на автобусна(та??) (в София има около 1 000 - 2 000 автобусни спирки, а не само 1, но въпреки това и 2-та варианта са възможни с "обобщаващо" значение и не знам кой преобладава)спирка например в София.
> Поканата на морето очевидно е приета!
> * Правилни са и 2-те форми, но с лека разлика в значението, а в този контекст по-добре стои нечленувана с "неопределено" значение - една каквато и да е "сериозна дискусия".
> ja również pozdrawiam kolegę. Student? Hobby? U mnie to ostatnie


Езикът е нещо много сложно - тук бяха предложени варианти, съобразени с книжовните норми, но с леко друг смисъл, обусловени от определени утвърдени практики на пътниците в София, които не отпадат, въпреки че сега разписанията са вече достъпни, и, разбира се, далеч по-интересно е кога се предвижда да дойде следващият автобус по разписание или според gps системата вместо да разчитаме на това дали скоро е вече минавало превозно средство по дадената линия. Иначе на първоначалния въпрос дали чутата от Вас фраза е правилна отговорът е, че тя не се допуска в стандартния език и вместо това следва да се използват други стандартни фрази.


----------



## xpictianoc

kornalina said:


> Ja również pozdrawiam kolegę. Student? Hobby? U mnie to ostatnie



u mnie również  - bałkanofil


----------

